# New Admins?



## Bacon Boy (May 6, 2012)

Hey, so, I think we need another admin. Someone who will be on here a lot. Maybe like Andy or Sock. Honestly, we never have any Admins on regularly. I see both of those two^ on at least twice every day. I'm just saying that we need an active admin.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 6, 2012)

I agree with you BaconBoy. Maybe you could do it? I'd nominate you. You are definitely responsible and civil with everyone, you'd make a good admin if given the chance. Plus, it helps that you've been on the forums for a long time. You must know what's going on and what needs to be done.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 6, 2012)

Psh. I think it's this running gag now.  I apply for every position I can (store manager, admin, mod) and get turned down. I still think Sock and Andy would be great. They already know what to do with everything. I don't see why not!


----------



## SockHead (May 7, 2012)

I'd love to be an admin. I have a lot of ideas for TBT that haven't really been heard because Jeremy is never on. But it's really up to him whether to have a new admin. Andy would be a cool admin too.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

Sock.


[size=-2]I'm pretty sure i told Jeremy ages ago to promote sock to admin and justin to moderator[/size]


----------



## Rover AC (May 7, 2012)

Heeesh...this is tough. I vote Bacon Boy, no wait, Sockhead. Gaahh! I vote for both!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 7, 2012)

Ah well then, maybe Andy or Sock could be promoted to Admin and BaconBoy could become a Mod. Everyone wins! Heck, Andy and Sock could have a funny competition to become Admin hehe.


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> ...Andy and Sock could have a funny competition to become Admin hehe.



No. With matters like this it isn't down to some game or competition to determine the outcome. This isn't just for admin, it's all the positions. I'm not going to sit here and list off things that make a good mod, what it boils down to is being the right person for the job.


----------



## Keenan (May 7, 2012)

Half the mods haven't been on in a month and Tyler hasn't been on in half a year. Maybe it is time for a change.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 7, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'd love to be an admin. I have a lot of ideas for TBT that haven't really been heard because Jeremy is never on. But it's really up to him whether to have a new admin. Andy would be a cool admin too.



For example? Because as of now do we really need an admin? We have two active mods and tbt is pretty quiet, well until ac3ds comes out.


----------



## SockHead (May 7, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> For example? Because as of now do we really need an admin? We have two active mods and tbt is pretty quiet, well until ac3ds comes out.



Kind of want to keep it on the down low. But it's something you guys will all like. Like I said before, it has something to do with user titles.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 7, 2012)

AndyB said:


> No. With matters like this it isn't down to some game or competition to determine the outcome. This isn't just for admin, it's all the positions. I'm not going to sit here and list off things that make a good mod, what it boils down to is being the right person for the job.



It was a joke. A lot of us haven't been here long enough or know anyone long enough to determine who should be an admin. That's up to Jeremy. I'm sure you both would do a great job.


----------



## twinkinator (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, when AC3DS come out I would think we would need to bump up some mods to admins and add another mod or two. But for now, this is fine I would say.


----------



## Jas0n (May 7, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> Yeah, when AC3DS come out I would think we would need to bump up some mods to admins and add another mod or two. But for now, this is fine I would say.



It's really not though. There's so much that could be done to increase the popularity of the board that's not just down to moderation of users. An admin is required to progress the actual features of the forum.


----------



## Keenan (May 7, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> It's really not though. There's so much that could be done to increase the popularity of the board that's not just down to moderation of users. An admin is required to progress the actual features of the forum.


Agreed. Having a more active staff could easily increase activity here, why wait 6 months for AC:3DS?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 7, 2012)

I vote bidoof. He is allways on


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 7, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I vote bidoof. He is allways on



That doesn't make someone a candidate, that's a bonus.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2012)

I keep my two nominations to Andy and Sock. I've seen them both around long enough and I've seen how they act to know that they're both over-qualified for the job. It's up to Jeremy, in the end, though.


----------



## Jas0n (May 7, 2012)

I think the best option would be Sock, personally.

Andy would make a great admin, but I know recently he's been very busy with work and it's unfair to expect him to perform admin duties. I also know Sock has a lot of ideas for TBT and is ready and raring to go, if Jeremy would let him.


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2012)

trevor4admin2012


----------



## Keenan (May 7, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I vote bidoof. He is allways on


This isn't really a vote. Besides, I'm on way more often than Jake. 

Like everyone else is saying, Sock and Andy are both great for the job. I hope at least one of them is promoted.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I vote bidoof. He is allways on


No.


Tom said:


> That doesn't make someone a candidate, that's a bonus.


Yes this is true

@thread: I remember talking to Nigel a while back (2+ years ago) - back on TBT 1, and he was like (this is from memory so yeah) "I'll retire once Jeremy turns the retired staff option to purple"
I think a retired staff title would be nice, and they wouldn't have powers, they'd just have a special title.

The only really active staff members here and Andy and Sock. Sporge  and Micah aren't entirely active (from what i see) Conor is rarely on anymore, and nigel and tyler are pretty much dead; and Miranda is near extinction

Make a retired staff group, move Conor, Tyler, Miranda, Nigel and maybe Micah and Sporge there.
Then promote either Andy or Sock to admin, and the promote another member to moderator Justin, or open up applications again - so there'd be 2 active moderators, and one and a half active admins.


I forgot grawr, he's slightly active, so idc what you do with him


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2012)

Hey, I've been on a lot- just not this week because of final projects and final exams. ;o

I'm not opposed to new admins though.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2012)

It'd probably be good to have a second admin around to help out that's like... actually around. 

*Tyler*: Last Activity 08-11-2011 09:34 PM

Miranda has showed up but at least to my knowledge she doesn't have much time or passion to do much around here.

So yeah it'd be nice to have somebody else to help Jer out with the duties.


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hey, I've been on a lot- just not this week because of final projects and final exams. ;o
> 
> I'm not opposed to new admins though.



get promoting then


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I remember talking to Nigel a while back (2+ years ago) - back on TBT 1, and he was like (this is from memory so yeah) "I'll retire once Jeremy turns the retired staff option to purple"
> I think a retired staff title would be nice, and they wouldn't have powers, they'd just have a special title.
> 
> The only really active staff members here and Andy and Sock. Sporge  and Micah aren't entirely active (from what i see) Conor is rarely on anymore, and nigel and tyler are pretty much dead; and Miranda is near extinction
> ...


My thoughts in a nutshell.


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> My thoughts in a nutshell.



imma genius.

make it happen jeremy, you know you want to


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> imma genius.
> 
> make it happen jeremy, you know you want to


It's part of our 9-9-9 Plan.


----------



## Keenan (May 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> @thread: I remember talking to Nigel a while back (2+ years ago) - back on TBT 1, and he was like (this is from memory so yeah) "I'll retire once Jeremy turns the retired staff option to purple"
> I think a retired staff title would be nice, and they wouldn't have powers, they'd just have a special title.
> 
> The only really active staff members here and Andy and Sock. Sporge  and Micah aren't entirely active (from what i see) Conor is rarely on anymore, and nigel and tyler are pretty much dead; and Miranda is near extinction
> ...


I like this idea. It's giving the admins/mods credit for the hard work they put in, plus it's giving other members an opportunity to be a staff member.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

@BB: what

@Keenan: by the way nigel was talking, it sounded like it would be happening soon, yet over 2 years later, so sign of it


----------



## Kluke (May 9, 2012)

Ummm hi! I haven't been on this site long, but from waht I've seen we definitely need some new admins! And even some moderators maybe. I nominate Bidoof because right when I came here, he greeted me nicely. Also, he was really kind in helping me do stuff with my new town, and he was in a good mood the whole time! (I can be frustrating at times)


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2012)

I haven't been on very often because my internet connection sucks. The good news is that I'm moving to the city this summer and that problem should be fixed.

But I do think Andy or Sock would make good admins. They get my vote.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 10, 2012)

I like this idea, but I wouldn't fill in a form to become a staff member on The Bell Tree due to me being in a much higher staff rank than a forum Administrator on both ACBay and a forum called Pok?splosion as stated in my signature.


----------



## Elliot (May 10, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I like this idea, but I wouldn't fill in a form to become a staff member on The Bell Tree due to me being in a much higher staff rank than a forum Administrator on both ACBay and a forum called Pok?splosion as stated in my signature.



No asked you yet :L hehe.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 10, 2012)

Elliot said:


> No asked you yet :L hehe.


lol, so true.
But honestly in my mind, the ranks are set out like this:

Founder
Co-Founder
*Site Manager*
Administrator
Super Moderator
Forum Moderator
(insert staff role I haven't mentioned here)


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2012)

JasonBurrows always has to prove his own self-worth, even when the thread isn't about him and there's no hope in hell he'd ever be an administrator.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 10, 2012)

-deleted-


----------



## SockHead (May 10, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> lol, so true.
> But honestly in my mind, the ranks are set out like this:
> 
> Founder
> ...



That's not really the way we look at it. As far as I know, it's just Admin > Moderator > Everyone else lol


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> JasonBurrows always has to prove his own self-worth, even when the thread isn't about him and there's no hope in hell he'd ever be an administrator.



i love you so much right now


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy for admin '12.  No seriously, why isn't he a mod yet?


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Bacon Boy for admin '12.  No seriously, why isn't he a mod yet?



or Justin


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> or Justin



Is he still around?


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Is he still around?



lol. u serious?

He's been making threads for AC3DS and E3, which he made yesterday...


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> lol. u serious?
> 
> He's been making threads for AC3DS and E3, which he made yesterday...



I haven't been on here in about a month.  Plus I don't think I even know what his username is.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2012)

It's Justin...


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Is he still around?



Sort of I guess. More so in the Animal Crossing sections lately. Also, my username hasn't changed since the move to vBulletin.


----------



## Liv (May 13, 2012)

The main two people who have already been suggested for a mod position both sound like good choices who seem as if they would take it seriously. As for the admin position, either of them sound fine for the position but I think it really matters on who HONESTLY will have enough free time out of their regular lives to deal with things around here.


----------



## Keenan (May 13, 2012)

New 500th post!


Liv said:


> The main two people who have already been suggested for a mod position both sound like good choices who seem as if they would take it seriously. As for the admin position, either of them sound fine for the position but I think it really matters on who HONESTLY will have enough free time out of their regular lives to deal with things around here.


I agree. There are plenty of people who are over-qualified, but only a few that are on here as often as they can be. Most of the current mods/admins are on a few times a month, while most members are on several times a day.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Still, activity isn't why you would promote a member to a staff member, as Tom said earlier, it's just a bonus, what you really need is someone good for the jon


----------



## OmegaMan (May 14, 2012)

Maturity would be an important factor.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 18, 2012)

Only reason I've been so inactive is a little thing called grad school lol
Last class is this summer woooo

The real world still scares me.

That being said I am glad andy and sock have been on so much, I full support upgrading them... though we could have a fight to the death over it... MWUAHAHAHAHA

As for mod I really don't feel like I should voice that opinion out in the open.  There are a couple I can put myself behind but honestly don't know people on here like I used too.


----------



## Caius (May 18, 2012)

Zr388 for mod 2012


----------



## Rover AC (May 19, 2012)

You can't vote for yourself idiot! XD


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Bidoof for mod 2012


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> You can't vote for yourself idiot! XD


Don't start name calling, ya dumb-dumb.




Bidoof said:


> Bidoof for mod 2012


I haven't laughed that much in a long time.


----------



## Caius (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2012)

This thread...




...needs more tribbles!


----------



## SockHead (May 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Bidoof for mod 2012








ok seriously though lets get back on topic and stop poking fun at bidoof


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

I can assume that basically every member would love to have a staff position, and many of us are qualified, too. It's up to Jeremy to determine those who are overqualified, not just those who want to be a mod.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I haven't laughed that much in a long time.



<3



Keenan said:


> I can assume that basically every member would love to have a staff position, and many of us are qualified, too. It's up to Jeremy to determine those who are overqualified, not just those who want to be a mod.



Everyone becomes mod
everyone wins


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2014)

I would love to be admin  I am REALLY active and very willing to do a lot of things for TBT


----------



## Flop (Mar 30, 2014)

Sej said:


> I would love to be admin  I am REALLY active and very willing to do a lot of things for TBT



They're not currently accepting applications, and I don't think you can become an admin that easily. You could apply to become a Mod, but I don't think asking to be an admin will get you anywhere. c:


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahh, just noticed this is from 2012!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 30, 2014)

#sockhead4admin

look at all the support in the thread :]


----------

